# So i Know what your favorite fish is...How about your least favorite?



## Fishychic

I haven't been doing the aqua hobby long enough to really pick a least favorite. 

Just wanted to see if anyone has a LEAST favorite. Why?


----------



## emc7

Well the only fish I ever returned to the store was serpae tetras. They nipped my angelfish.


----------



## justintrask

Least favorite? Platys and Mollies. I've always HATED them. no reason, just always have


----------



## Fishychic

Justin, my mollies get on me nerves a lot. They're always first to eat the wafers for my plecos even tho I JUST fed them and they look as if their stomachs are going to explode. Then when My plecos do come along to eat these wafers, my mollies PECK at them! Ugh, it annoys me.


----------



## elvis332

my is oscars i dont know why


----------



## MaelStrom

Goldfish(Koi are great though)
and raphael cats. If I wanted a fish I never saw.... well I wouldnt get one.


----------



## trashion

I hate Pacus. Boo.


----------



## COM

I hate comet goldfish because there is so much confusion about them. I hate that people will argue with me when I tell them that they can't live in a bowl or ever a decent sized tank.

I also hate piranha because of a traumatic childhood experience.


----------



## lohachata

bichers...wolf fish...crap like that.....


----------



## justintrask

johnnn  my favoritesss haha


----------



## Sea-Agg2009

Mollies and Platties, swordtails as well.


----------



## TheOldSalt

Parrot cichlids, followed immediately by anything tattooed or dyed.


----------



## Fishfirst

I HATE with an ungodly passion:
Bartlett Anthias - extremely hard to catch, hard to photograph, they never ever ever cooperate...

I also have always disliked mollies for some reason


----------



## Ghost Knife

My least favorite fish that I have owned were Blue Paradise Gouramis. They didn't get along that well with each other or other fish and they hid a good portion of the time. If I ever get Gouramis in the future I will get Blue Gouramis as they are more likely to school together.


----------



## jones57742

Hatchet Fish!!!!

Hands down no questions asked!!!!

TR


----------



## Buggy

Common plecos. Cute as babies, ugly monsters soon there after.


----------



## emc7

I'm with TOS on the ugly hybrids. Flowerhorns, too. So many great cichlid species going extinct and all these aquariums filled with mean, ugly hybrids.


----------



## Buggy

I must disagree with the blood parrot being ugly. As long as the breeding is done right and not breed specifically to be disfigured or deformed. I've seen many that look very much like the red devil with the only real deformaties being the mouth and the slight hump on the nose. I agree that some of them look hidious, but not all. And unlike some of the large aggressive cichlids, the blood parrot can be kept in a community tank since they rarely do any real damage. They may ram another fish and kill it that way but it doesn't hold a candle to the ripping and shredding that oscars, jacks and malawians do. 
Of course everyone has their own opinion and this is just mine, for whatever it's worth.


----------



## emc7

I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder. I like fish to look like fish. I don't like bubble-eye, double-tail goldfish either. And there are better choices for big cichlids in a community tank.


----------



## Felicia

I've never been very impressed by Tangs. And Anthias are pretty, but some are very fragile (and hard to photograph).


----------



## Plecostomus

Lol Justintrask and Sea-Agg, platies. I just recently got some platies and they are so GREEDY! Yeah, they look nice, but they gobble up the food so fast it's hard for my neon tetras to get enough! My least favorite fish is probably tiger barbs because I made a very large mistake getting them earlier. Hey, I like hatchetfish.


----------



## fishboy

My Zebra Danios, they beat up my favorite snail so I mostly keep them around for small tank cycling now.


----------



## Steven768

Fishychic said:


> I haven't been doing the aqua hobby long enough to really pick a least favorite.
> 
> Just wanted to see if anyone has a LEAST favorite. Why?


yeah angel fish even thou i still have one nippers and nipped my blue gourmis fins but i must add there growing back now was in a pair of 2 and did nothing but nip nip nip only attacked the male G so moved to isolation tank until i can decide what to do other one was black one too and hes a lovely temerment and no concerns with other fish in tank have 12 swordtails (mixed batch) 4 platys 2 black mollies 2 peppered cat fish one pleco 7" long in a 140 litre what size tank would be next to upgrade due to the plecos inpending sizing in the future and at what stage would you recommend? think about 6 months and go for a 200 litre maybe bigger? :withstup:


----------



## crazyfishlady

I'd have to agree the goldfish is my most disliked fish. They eat and poo, eat and poo, devouring any food before the other fish get a chance. I gave away my last one and I won't be purchasing another in the future. 

If any of my fish I have now turn into nippers I just throw them in with George(Green Spotted Puffer) that's sure to stop 'em.:rip: So far I've only had problems with a molly and since nobody seems to like mollies around here I'm sure you guys wouldn't mind that she didn't make it through her experience.


----------



## Dragonbeards

Bubble Eye and Lionhead goldfish... and the Ranchu (sp?)... basically fancy goldfish...


----------



## Mew_chan

Easy... gold fish... with a vengance... really don't like them for some reason.. maybe I just think they are so common... probably has something to do with the fact when I was first looking at getting a tank people kept asking me if I was getting gold fish... my respose was pretty much... "why would I want something so common? I want something interesting"... besides you can pretty much just have gold fish in the tank and thats it... me no likey....


----------



## Againsthecurent

Least favorite for me would be the goldfish.


----------



## StripesAndFins

most goldfish but i like the red cap orandas. I hate the goldfish that have no dorsal fin like bubble-eyes, pon-poms, lionheads, etc. And i dont like most balloon mollies.


----------



## Pareeeee

Mine would be Goldfish


----------



## s13

Monodactylus argenteus
AKA
Mono, Fingerfish


----------



## Kurtfr0

platies, Tiger barbs, and those snake looking fish that DO NOTHING. Theres alot of those.


----------

